# classic sentra r33 wide body kit



## seanb13AI (Feb 27, 2003)

i was just wondering if anybody knows where i can find this kit and how much it would be, i saw it once before but i can't remember what site it was on ???


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I believe Quwhees and Kaminari both have kits, but I can't seem to find either ATM  sorry it's early


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

hey i did some post on this subjects a while back do a search it has the dealer website


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

R33 WideBody Skyline Kit for a B13


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i was just researching old threads and came accross this one. i have to say i LOVE this wide body kit.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

phuck yeah!!! that is badical!!!


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

it looks good but something needs to be done to the doors... they look out of place.... the flares should somehow be incorporated into the doors....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

rkeith said:


> *it looks good but something needs to be done to the doors... they look out of place.... the flares should somehow be incorporated into the doors.... *


Not all widebody kits incorperate the doors.

I like the "pinched" look myself.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I like the "pinched" look myself. *


me too. it'd look funny if the doors were wide body too. it'd look like it had a eating disorder or something...


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

im not say make the entire door widebody... i agree that would make it look bloated. Im just saying maybe at least run the fenderlines into a 1/4 or so of the door... just to make them look a part of the whole kit... 
Im probably to only one who feels this way... Im sure its the artist in me along with a good helping of obsessive compulsive...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I agree. That's what I've always hated about most B13 kits, they always neglect the doors. Which is funny because most kits for other manufacturers cars, include panels for the doors. Here's my half assed rendition of what it'd look like if the flares go through the doors with a puckup style chop on the back. Looks like a Nissan hardbody pickup.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

then again.. the car looks funny.. because the door was completly shaved.... maybe with a stock door.. it may look better


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

yeah, that line thru the door is what im talking about... looks good....


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

nice...


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol, damn, that pic does look liek a truck.. too bad its a sentra with a photoshopped back.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> too bad its a sentra with a photoshopped back.


 we all know... we know


----------

